# "THE STORM" Winner



## Fin (Jul 30, 2014)

Let's join in to give our congratulations to *escorial* for winning _THE STORM_ challenge with his entry *drama queen*. He'll receive the Laureate award and will choose August's theme.


----------



## PiP (Jul 30, 2014)

Absolutely brilliant! Congrats, Escorial


----------



## Pandora (Jul 30, 2014)

Congratulations escorial O


----------



## aj47 (Jul 30, 2014)

Totally nailed it!  Congrats Escorial.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 30, 2014)

:champagne:Congrats on a brillant --less is more poem! Well done. And to all others--wonderful top notch
poems:5stars:     Peace...Jul


----------



## Gumby (Jul 30, 2014)

Oh excellent! You got my vote with your little jewel!  Congratulations escorial, well done!


----------



## escorial (Jul 30, 2014)

thankyou you all...i'm chuffed to bits....over the moon guy's


----------



## dither (Aug 2, 2014)

Well deserved Escorial,
those few words spoke volumes.


----------



## escorial (Aug 2, 2014)

ta...lar


----------



## Mutimir (Aug 5, 2014)

Nice work champ


----------



## escorial (Aug 5, 2014)

cheers kidda


----------

